# John Deere L120 steering problem



## uureggie (May 10, 2010)

My L120 is very hard to steer, it take two hands to make turns. Does someone have a solution for me. Bo I need to replace the steering or just grease something.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi and welcome to TSF :wave:

Has it always been this hard to turn? If it has gotten harder, yes grease it.

My rider has always taken two hands to turn, power steering would be nice :smooch:

BG


----------

